# picar (informática)



## Maimai

Buenos dias,

Querria saber si se suele usar "Picar" para decir "escribir en la computadora" (taper, type en Ingles) ?
Gracias por sus repuestas

maimai


----------



## Domtom

No, tienes que decir _teclear_,_ escribir_, que es lo qe estoy haciendo en este momento.

Por otra parte, aunque no viene a cuento, en España no decimos computadora sino ordenador, pero es cierto que en el español meridional es computadora.


----------



## Maimai

Gracias por tu ayuda!
saludos


----------



## Domtom

Y cuando nos referimos a golpear sobre una tecla determinada, es _pulsar_, por ejemplo, "pulsa sobre la tecla _Bloc Mayús_ para escribir en mayúsculas".


----------



## chics

Perdona, domtom, pero sí es frecuente oir _picar a máquina_. Si dices_ picar_ a secas en principio, si no está muy claro por el contexto, no se sobreentiende que es escribir a teclado (a máquina, a ordenador...).

Depende del contexto, oralmente en mi entorno _picar_ es mucho más frecuente que _teclear_. A nivel formal, escrito, normalmente usamos _escribir_. Por ejemplo, para entrar en un programa: _Escriba su nombre y su contraeña_.


----------



## Domtom

chics said:


> Perdona, domtom,


 
No, si no me _pico_ , por definición participamos en los "hilos de _discusión"_, si todos dijéramos las mismas cosas sería aburrido.

Lo siento por *Maimai* que aparentemente se quedó con mi respuesta y aún no te ha leído.

A mí no me suena demasiado picar, pero vamos, te creo; en todo caso aunque una persona no lo hubiese oído nunca, si lo oye por primera vez lo entenderá y no le sonará mal, porque al fin y al cabo lo que se hace es picar (= golpear) las teclas con los dedos.

Salud


----------



## chics

Lo que no sé es si esto de _picar_ es muy catalán... pero tú también eres de aquí y no te suena. Vaya.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Pues por estos lares no se dice "picar" para el ordenador. Si lo oigo, lo entiendo, pero pensaría que es "latinoamericano" , como decir "computadora" por ordenador.

Sería lo mismo que "picar a la puerta". Yo jamás diría: están picando a la puerta (aunque me suena mucho más que picar ¿el/al? ordenador). Esto último sí pienso que es un localismo catalán y tal vez de otras zonas.

Saludos


----------



## chics

Gracias, Tximeleta.
¡Qué curioso, que os suene americano!


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Aprovecho para, siguiendo el mismo tema, preguntar si "une saisie informatique" es siempre una "entrada de datos" o hay otra manera más utilizada en entre los profesionales, sabiendo que:


Saisie
INFORMAT. [Corresp. à saisie I B] Enregistrer des informations (ou données) en vue de leur traitement ou de leur mémorisation dans un système informatique.

Y que en el diccionario de la casa nos pone:

Saisir
8.	Inform (texto) picar.

Gracias


----------



## chics

¡Hola ena!
Pues no sé, seguro que podría usar informalmente _picar_ para ésto entendiéndolo así: _picar_ en el sentido de _teclear_, y la manera de _introducir_ los datos en la base es _escribiéndolos_ con el teclado. 

Pero un sistema también puede obtener datos chupándolos de las bases de otros programas, por ejemplo. Y, bueno, ya hemos visto que no todos usan "picar" para "escribir con el teclado". Yo usaría _capturar datos_, creo... ¡a ver si alguien del ramo se pasa por aquí!


----------



## Tximeleta123

chics;3835588
Pero un sistema también puede obtener datos chupándolos de las bases de otros programas said:
			
		

> capturar datos[/i], creo... ¡a ver si alguien del ramo se pasa por aquí!


 
Chupándolos: ¡Esto sí, esto sí, Chics!  

Pero  , es una expresión bastante familiar. Se utiliza mucho *"volcar datos"* de una base a otra.


----------



## ena 63

Gracias Chics, te explico mejor; 
por estos barrios hay gente, sobre todo estudiantes, que se dedican de vez en cuando a "la saisie informatique", es decir las empresas les pagan por horas para "entrar o meter o capturar" datos en el ordenador (de la empresa): clientes, ventas, facturas, contratos, etc..(del papel al ordenador, no de una base de datos a otra) 
Y no tengo ni idea de como se dice en español este trabajo, sin tener que explicar todo este rollo.


----------



## Tximeleta123

ena 63 said:


> Gracias Chics, te explico mejor;
> por estos barrios hay gente, sobre todo estudiantes, que se dedican de vez en cuando a "la saisie informatique", es decir las empresas les pagan por horas para "entrar o meter o capturar" datos en el ordenador (de la empresa): clientes, ventas, facturas, contratos, etc..(del papel al ordenador, no de una base de datos a otra)
> Y no tengo ni idea de como se dice en español este trabajo, sin tener que explicar todo este rollo.


 

Hola Ena

Para mí éso es "contratar a alguien para introducir/meter datos". (Mirar en el 8º párrafo hacia la mitad)

Al decir "introducir datos" ya se sabe que se refiere a datos en el ordenador. 

Si lo que se hace es transcribir un texto, apuntes etc. se diría "pasar (_un texto_) a ordenador". 

Desconozco si habrá un término más técnico.

Un saludo


----------



## ena 63

Muchas gracias a las dos, y gracias por los enlaces, el segundo ¡¡me ha plantado el mac!!, pero ya resuelto. 

Saludos


----------



## chics

Hola.

De acuerdo con Tximeleta, solemos decir "introducción de datos". "Pasar a ordenador" sirve para un manuscrito, por ejemplo, cuando yo estudiaba, veía a menudo anuncios de otros estudiantes que se ofrecían a pasar a ordenador los apuntes de clase.

También coincido con la informalidad de "chupar datos". 
Jo, es que además siempre pensais mal...

Hablando de informalidades, para los que usamos _picar_, sí es perfectamente posible, y habitual, decir "picar datos" para "introducir de datos". Es algo sobretodo oral, no lo verás en un anuncio pero seguramente es lo que oirías de un estudiante en una conversación relajada.

Saludos.


----------



## BoigOGeni

Picar se usa en Catalunya. Teclear, o escribir a maquina se usa en otras partes.


----------



## chics

En el contexto de aplicaciones informáticas e internet, ¿cómo se dice en francés *pica/aprieta/presiona sobre este enlace* (para llegar a tal página, por ejemplo)? Y si es un "botón" de una web, y no un enlace, ¿Se usa el mismo verbo? _Presser_?

Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

chics said:


> En el contexto de aplicaciones informáticas e internet, ¿cómo se dice en francés *pica/aprieta/presiona sobre este enlace* (para llegar a tal página, por ejemplo)? Y si es un "botón" de una web, y no un enlace, ¿Se usa el mismo verbo? _Presser_?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Para un enlace, se usa el verbo "cliquer"

"Clique sur ce lien" 
"Il suffit d'un clic pour accéder à la page"

NB: no están en el CNTRL 
Pero sí en San Google:
Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *26 300 000* pour *cliquer *

Por cierto ¿qué es el "botón" de una web?


----------



## chics

Ah, gracias, me sonaba pero no sabía... 
Otra cosita, ¿se utiliza también "faire clic sur" (no creo, pero por si acaso)? ¿se entiende? ¿parece igual, mejor o claramente peor que _cliquer_?


----------



## Paquita

Uso "clic" cuando tengo que precisar "con la parte derecha o izquierda del ratón"

Tu fais d'abord *un double clic* (izquierda) sur... puis *clic droit* sur....

Para el botón, si es algo como "aceptar", digo "tu cliques sur "valider" sin usar equivalente de la palabra "botón".. Para mí, "bouton" se refiere al ratón... (bouton droit, bouton gauche) Pero mi vocabulario informático se reduce a lo esencial...poca cosa


----------



## Maimai

"Faire clic sur" ne s'utilise pas! 
On dira : "cliquer sur", "double-cliquer sur"


----------



## chics

Merci pour toutes ces précissions!


----------



## Paquita

Maimai said:


> "Faire clic sur" ne s'utilise pas!


 

"Faire clic sur", non, "mais faire *un* clic droit " oui !

http://www.google.com/search?hl=fr&rls=com.microsoft%3Afr%3AIE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGLJ&q=%22faire+un+clic+droit%22&btnG=Rechercher&lr=

et "faire un clic droit sur"
http://www.google.com/search?hl=fr&...="faire+un+clic+droit+sur"&btnG=Rechercher&lr=



> On dira : "cliquer sur", "double-cliquer sur


 
Oui, "faire *un* double-clic" ; cela sous-entend "gauche"


----------



## chics

Merci encore !


----------

